# Digging with the badge & Buffalo bill  on Saturday



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 21, 2016)

I decided to get out of the house and dig ! It was such a nice day 63 here. Glad I did. This is just the good ones. There were a lot of commons


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice digging weather. That's a tight spot down in that hole. Thanks for the in situ photos


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 21, 2016)

Whats the Hutch? Nice bottles. Tell Badger Leon sez Hi.  LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 21, 2016)

great dig Rick! If you ever find a switchback pharmacy cure that says cure on the bottle Summit Hill PA. You know who to get ahold of.......Love the cartoon, its really true to life, have dug a few holes that had bottles in them after someone gave up. Keep on digging.........Andy


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 21, 2016)

Good stuff . PA always has nice bottles. I know of a city dump like that . 11 feet and never hit bottom !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 21, 2016)

I have the small Switchback Pharmacy. But not the cure


----------



## botlguy (Feb 22, 2016)

It looks like the side seam on that Hutch runs through the embossing. Il that possible?


----------



## kleinkaliber (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice! Like the mug base.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 25, 2016)

botlguy said:


> It looks like the side seam on that Hutch runs through the embossing. Il that possible?




I dont know i'll have to look at it closer


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Feb 25, 2016)

The cartoon reminds me of one from the 60's (?) where a guy has probed all over the place and is calling out to his partner on the other side of the yard, "There ain't no bottles here, Fred" and everywhere underground where the probe went there were bottles pictured inches away! Made me think of the magician's trick of the pretty assistant in the box and he sticks swords all through without touching her! At times I have laughed at this picture in my head when probing with no luck, and remind myself there is no surer way of knowing what is there than breaking out the shovel and slinging some dirt! Looks like a fun, if not hairy dig! Reminds me of the prospectors on the weather channel. Those fools really get themselves into some tight quarters! Jack


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Feb 25, 2016)

PS- I suspect what Jim is seeing on the hutch is the edge from one of the mug base panels?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 25, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> Whats the Hutch? Nice bottles. Tell Badger Leon sez Hi.  LEON.





Will do--  He never came on the new ABN  yet. I don't think he ever will. Hes on FB


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 28, 2016)

Botlguy, short answer is yes, it is possible.
But that one is a mug-base that's a bit dirty to easily tell.

Very nice finds.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 28, 2016)

Man, that got right past me. Now I can see that what I thought was a side mold seam is the ridge of the mug base. Now I feel more stupid than usual.     Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 28, 2016)

We all make mistakes, which makes things interesting.

It is possible to have a seam running through the embossing. I posted this one before as I was questioning its possibility, but the red line is the seam (I used a program to make follow it so all can see) :


----------

